# Good saddle pad for Aussie Saddle



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I just use dressage-size English saddle pads with my Aussie. 
The one difference with them is you have to wash them every once in a while but that's easy - just throw them in your washing machine and hang to dry.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks!
Now is a dressage pad the same thing as an English AP pad? When I used the AP pad the one time I did, we noticed that it would not stay under the saddle and kept moving around and bunching. I know I am notorious for not cinching tight enough, so I don't know if that was the reason or not, and have hesitated to use it again since then. 
My trainer who had helped me fit the saddle also had said to stick with the thicker than the AP pad. 
Thanks Wallaby!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I use a cheap Navajo blanket. It doesn't cover all the saddle flap, but neither horse nor saddle seem to mind:










I tried this one and disliked it:

Trail Rider Comfort Pad


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

bsms said:


> I use a cheap Navajo blanket. It doesn't cover all the saddle flap, but neither horse nor saddle seem to mind:
> 
> What size is this pad? I tried to buy one online once and got what is either a tiny pony size, or is meant for a kindergartner to sit on it in class!
> 
> ...


Glad to know on this one- I have been considering it- what don't you like about it?
Thanks!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It is one of those pads with a top, bottom, and filling. I like my pads solid. For a western saddle, I like wool felt. Period. The DU pad I tried was thin material with thin, shifting filling.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

So I will stay away from the DU pad then, thanks!
What size did you think your Navajo blanket was?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i use tucker plantation saddle pads. for you either the 40X30 or 38X 29.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Mine is a cheap 30 x 60 folded over. That means it only goes down 15" past the backbone. I'm thinking of trying a dressage pad, which would go down 22-23 inches.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> i use tucker plantation saddle pads. for you either the 40X30 or 38X 29.


Thanks Joe! Do you find that your horse doesn't listen to you as well with this pad as one without the flap matching length? I have read that some people say it cuts down on the communication?


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay, so now at least I know what size to look for in that style! I really missed the boat on that one, when I bought the one I bought! lol
Thanks!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

GracielaGata said:


> Thanks!
> Now is a dressage pad the same thing as an English AP pad? When I used the AP pad the one time I did, we noticed that it would not stay under the saddle and kept moving around and bunching. I know I am notorious for not cinching tight enough, so I don't know if that was the reason or not, and have hesitated to use it again since then.
> My trainer who had helped me fit the saddle also had said to stick with the thicker than the AP pad.
> Thanks Wallaby!


I think I dressage pad is a bit squarer and perhaps a little longer than a AP pad. I have both for my saddle but the AP pad is barely long enough, the CC pad is a little longer still, and the dressage pad is perfect with an inch or two of extra pad on either end of my saddle. Though, my saddle is a 17in so a larger saddle might absolutely have to have a dressage pad...

Did you put your girth straps through the girth strap thingys on the pad (like I have mine in the picture)? I know my pads will slide into tomorrow if I don't do that. :lol:
My mare is really really wide so her saddle is barely wide enough and when she's fat, her saddle pads love to not stay where they're placed. So, I've found that "the best" dressage pads are those with flannel on one side or the other. Flannel on the top "sticks" the pad to the saddle and seems to cause them to slide together, flannel on the bottom seems to stick to the horse and lets the saddle move but not too much.
My favorite pad, the one pictured (a "Roma Ecole Star Quilt" pad), i kind of jury-rigged. I removed the billet straps (those weird dangly things on the sides of an English saddle pad) all together and sewed a bit of bias tape (from the fabric store) on where the billet straps had been. Then I just rigged up a way to tie them so that they'd keep the front of the pad in front of the saddle. I've been doing it that^ way for about a year and it's been working great! Out of my three pads, that one is the best at not slipping. 

People always seem to say that Aussie saddles need thicker pads. Personally I do not get it. You wouldn't put a thick pad under an English saddle and English saddles have their gullet/underside padding in common with most Aussie saddles... Not to mention that every Australian stock saddle in literal Australia, that I've seen, has always had a dressage type pad under it... =very confusing. lol
I would just try some stuff. Dressage pads work the best for me but for other people, they won't necessarily work the same way. 

Anyway, that was probably more than you wanted to know but maybe it'll help.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Edited: Darn it I messed up the type your info after their quote function!

I think I dressage pad is a bit squarer and perhaps a little longer than a AP pad. I have both for my saddle but the AP pad is barely long enough, the CC pad is a little longer still, and the dressage pad is perfect with an inch or two of extra pad on either end of my saddle. Though, my saddle is a 17in so a larger saddle might absolutely have to have a dressage pad...
Did you put your girth straps through the girth strap thingys on the pad (like I have mine in the picture)? I know my pads will slide into tomorrow if I don't do that. :lol:
Nope I did not put it through the girth straps- did not have a clue what those were! 
My mare is really really wide so her saddle is barely wide enough and when she's fat, her saddle pads love to not stay where they're placed. So, I've found that "the best" dressage pads are those with flannel on one side or the other. Flannel on the top "sticks" the pad to the saddle and seems to cause them to slide together, flannel on the bottom seems to stick to the horse and lets the saddle move but not too much.
I have a breastplate, and have ordered a crupper also, so the saddle doesn't slide a huge amount, unless I don't girth her tightly enough, which does happen on occasion, lol. 
When the AP pad slid, it literally started coming out the back of the saddle, but again, it was a loose girthing day. Maybe I will try it with girth strap done, and at the proper girthing. 
How thick is your Roma pad you mention? The AP pad I have feels so thin, I still feel like it needs a tad more. And the flannel sounds perfect! Is the Roma pad you mention flannel underneath? It mentions a twill top on Stateline.
My favorite pad, the one pictured (a "Roma Ecole Star Quilt" pad), i kind of jury-rigged. I removed the billet straps (those weird dangly things on the sides of an English saddle pad) all together and sewed a bit of bias tape (from the fabric store) on where the billet straps had been. Then I just rigged up a way to tie them so that they'd keep the front of the pad in front of the saddle. I've been doing it that^ way for about a year and it's been working great! Out of my three pads, that one is the best at not slipping. 
How is your tying of bias tape at the front? I can't quite picture it. Is it like the ties found on the front of Aussie pads? Are they meant to tie to one of those small D-Rings?
Had you considered sewing on one of those long sweat flap straps and decided not to? Those seem more trouble than they are worth. It takes all I have to swing my 30lb saddle on my 14.2 hh mare's back, and then I still have to adjust everything, poor good soul my girl is. 
People always seem to say that Aussie saddles need thicker pads. Personally I do not get it. You wouldn't put a thick pad under an English saddle and English saddles have their gullet/underside padding in common with most Aussie saddles... Not to mention that every Australian stock saddle in literal Australia, that I've seen, has always had a dressage type pad under it... =very confusing. lol
I would just try some stuff. Dressage pads work the best for me but for other people, they won't necessarily work the same way. 

Anyway, that was probably more than you wanted to know but maybe it'll help. 

I like more info than needed- couldn't you tell by my long post?! 
Thank you for all your info!


----------

